# Monkeying around !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Before clicking on this link prepare yourself for idiocy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That is pure stupidity right there. I am astounded!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would expect nothing else from that part of the world.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dammit !! Who gave Hilary Clinton the AK ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just laughed my butt off when the gun fired, they sure didn't waste any time geting out of there. Even funnier is that no one tried to stop him... I guess they thought they could outrun a bullet.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen it before and I pick up something new every time I watch it. It is hilarious as all get out though !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it real ?

Sure looks like those shots were close, good thing they were into the ground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks real to me. But either way it's funny.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps it was real...glad I was not there !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stupidity???? I think we need to send the monkeys more guns!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think this is part of a promo for the new "Planet of the Apes" that is coming out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah..I found that out.

I am guessing those were blanks and the trigger not pulled by the chimp.

And how many of you have had a ape walk into camp ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You really think they were blanks ? ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I actually think they were. The chimp did not flinch at all. I have no idea if it is real or not...but I would think a chimp would be dropping a fired auto rifle . And I did not see any hits on the ground.

Just sayin....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hillary Dang I thought it was Michele O LOL, I could've swore that was her!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Hillary Dang I thought it was Michele O LOL, I could've swore that was her!












Oh no...I do believe it might be ....yes...is it Oprah trying to bring peace to the region.

Good one Richard...you made me laugh


----------

